# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still on nights, currently wearing these two...

*Omega Seamaster Calypso 1, cal.1337 circa early 1980`s*










Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90`s










As usual I`ll be swapping over to this before starting my rounds...

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Back on the ST103 this weekend. My favourite chrono at the moment.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Its weekend so a chance to wear some heavy metal


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

New arrival from Guy  Must be one of the most legible dials I have h34r: Not a bad thing, as I need reading glasses these days :cry2:

Many thanks to Guy for a smooth sale 

But what's with these Flieger straps with the large screws :blink: I'm afraid that was soon chucked in the box marked "spare straps".

Guy's pic.










Mike


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

New full-lume Citizen today:



















Cheers


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This modded 6309 again today...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nuthin, notta new :blink:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alexus said:


> This modded 6309 again today...


thats as cool as that is


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

This picture is quite appropriate for what I'm watching now (Death Note).










This one later for gym and swimming.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Might change at lunchtime, but this again for the morning


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega 'Dynamic'


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This one again for me..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Mornin' all

Stowa Seatime










paul


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

A bit of Orange today for me.

Alasdair


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm off to the gym in a bit so I'll be wearing this...










Then off to Borough Market for beers this evening so I'll switch over to this...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Might change at lunchtime, but this again for the morning


I wouldn't take that off for weeks.

(Good luck with the bracelet search BTW.)


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Omega F300


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Had been wearing this for most of the week, but somehow I managed to swap over to something else on Friday  but today it's back on the wrist, and getting the wrist time it deserves... also adds a bit of colour don't you think 










BTW Applogies for the quick & dirty pic, it's the only one I've managed to get and even that was a wrist shot as I didn't want to take it off :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Seiko SARB001:










all the best

Jan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Had been wearing this for most of the week, but somehow I managed to swap over to something else on Friday  but today it's back on the wrist, and getting the wrist time it deserves... also adds a bit of colour don't you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sly old dog you 

Im Capeland XXL today


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


>


I used to have one like that...... :sadwalk:

Glad you're enjoying it Phil


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Its raining so need something to cheer me up and brighten the day


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> You sly old dog you
> 
> Im Capeland XXL today


Sorry mate, it's bad if I'm keeping it from you... what's the 710 going to think











Toshi said:


> I used to have one like that...... :sadwalk:


Rich rest assured I'm loving it :thumbsup:

BTW wasn't yours on a NATO


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have one like that...... :sadwalk:
> ...


Yes, and it looked lovely :tongue2:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Saturday and Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande Taille










JLC cal. 889/2, 36 jewels, 202 parts, double antimagnetic case, Master Control 1000 Hours


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

JHM said:


> Seiko SARB001:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Seiko Jan :thumbsup:

I've often thought about getting this one or the amber coloured one B)


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

6139 Chrono but may change to the M4 later.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

It would be a Sinn not to ....










Sorry about the pic quality... it is pi$$ing it down and have got no natural light (or I am rubbish with a camera)


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

b11ocx said:


> It would be a Sinn not to ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that pic or the watch :thumbsup:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Mine will be my new Seiko SKX007 today!


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Here is my Saturday watch. Thanks for the advice on the forum. Hope it comes through.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

b11ocx said:


> It would be a Sinn not to ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be honest John, pictures are okay but the 556 is bloody superb :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

My new arrival will be worn all day, especially now I've straightened the bezel


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ventura on mesh for me...


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

JonW said:


> Ventura on mesh for me...


I find that strangely appealing


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Just arrived this morning from Jon:










This watch is capable of single handedly overturning tin-pot dictators.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

007 on a Toshi for me today


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Here is my Sinn U1 and my Ventura on Leather Strap (Ventura thanks to Roy)

He wants it but he's not getting it!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

My new arrival today:

PRS-5:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

JonW said:


> Ventura on mesh for me...


There something so cool about that watch Jon.

Here is mine for the day - only just got links for the watch so first day on the wrist. Conni "D" f300.


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

cheapo the rest of the day- Â£20 ingersoll on 22mm di modell chronissimo


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

JonW said:


> Ventura on mesh for me...


Jon, I NEED that watch! :lol: Lovely piece mate, especially on that mesh.

I've just changed to this old thing I've had since I was 15...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

donnelly said:


> Here is my Saturday watch. Thanks for the advice on the forum. Hope it comes through.


 cool as


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Sparky said:


> My new arrival today:
> 
> PRS-5:
> 
> ...


Very nice :yes:

I've now changed (my arm was tired after carrying that lump around for the last 2 days  ) over to my Seiko 6105


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Been out in the field this morning :hunter: so wore this:










Now changed back to this, sorry for the lack of originality (actually, no I'm not :grin: ):


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

donnelly said:


>


I still think I *need *and U1 :wub:

I'm Seikoing it on this rainy saturday


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

well its not on wrist but bought on a Saturday! did my morning search and low and behold a model I have been looking for a while so bought it. I have the gold one, stainless one, gold bezel one, now the owner of the gold case/stainless one, a harder to find model. Can't wait to get the bugger in my hands.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got up, somewhat dazed & confused :sleepy:

I need something clear simple to help me work out what the time is, this`ll do nicely 

*Buran, cal2614 17 Jewels*


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed over to the 6138


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Cher Ching


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Simple Sekonda today; 3 piece case, gold plated,










with the 2209 movement,










These are such good value!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Simple Sekonda today; 3 piece case, gold plated,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Chris, I`ll have to get myself one someday B)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Speedie today


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

*Dreadnought*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Feels like I haven't worn this in ages, so have put the bracelet back on and giving it some wrist time 










Forgotten how high this beast sat :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bill B said:


> *Dreadnought*


awesome


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SuperBrother said:


> My new arrival will be worn all day, especially now I've straightened the bezel


ahh.....an orange monster on a lumpy....awesome


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Ricster said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko SARB001:
> ...


Thank You! Yes i like that very much ( and the amber and the grey dial version I have, too  )! The quality is awesome and it feels somehow special. So far, I have never seen anybody wearing that.

all the best

Jan


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT15*


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

James said:


> well its not on wrist but bought on a Saturday! did my morning search and low and behold a model I have been looking for a while so bought it. I have the gold one, stainless one, gold bezel one, now the owner of the gold case/stainless one, a harder to find model. Can't wait to get the bugger in my hands.


Nice James. You must take a group shot once it arrives


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just realised I'm having a 1970 themed weekend. Started on Friday with this










Then changed to this, because I picked it up after a service










And now I've got this on my wrist










All Omega's (no surprise there really I guess) and all from 1970.

tbc...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

...the big question is, what's it going to be tomorrow? I've got 3 choices

Seamaster Cosmic










Speedmaster MKII Exotic dial










Or my Seamaster 120










Any preference out there?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Gary simple answer any of them  as there all lovely examples, that I'd love to own one day :yes:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> ...the big question is, what's it going to be tomorrow? I've got 3 choices
> 
> Seamaster Cosmic
> 
> ...


The MKII for me :tongue2:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> ...the big question is, what's it going to be tomorrow? I've got 3 choices


Why not all three Gary? Morning, afternoon & evening!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > ...the big question is, what's it going to be tomorrow? I've got 3 choices
> ...


That would do for me but if really pushed I`d go for the Seamaster 120m unk:


----------

